# Can vacuum sealing speed up curing



## garyt (Mar 12, 2008)

I am making belly bacon according to Jim's recipe and need to know how much vacuum sealing will speed up the cure  since If I am lucky I get one day a week of at work and since I started it last Sunday, can I smoke it this Sunday. or should I or can I freeze it after  curing until the next weekend.


----------



## richtee (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...05280#poststop


----------



## garyt (Mar 12, 2008)

Your reply not only helped me It drove me to find out how to give rep points, I have been trying out for a while how to do this but I had a difficult time figuring out how to do it.
 Thanks
 Gary.


----------



## richtee (Mar 13, 2008)

Yer welcome. And points are always welcomed. Even from the land of Dairy-Air.  ;{)


----------



## decepticron (Mar 13, 2008)

From reading the older post i thought i'd share a bit of experience.  In the meat room that i work in we use a vacuum tumbler sometimes to aid with marinades.  The meat's pores open under vacuum and allow the marinade to infuse the meat much quicker. It takes less than half an hour to marinade kabob chunks as though they were in a bowl marinade for a day.  I have noticed good results for vacuum sealing in bags but not nearly to the extent of the tumbler. Also in the vac pak you need to make sure you wash the liquid around quite a bit to get even permeation.  I have never tried anything as large as a butt however with smaller things like short ribs, the vacuum seems to break down the fatty seams to a point where the meat almost falls apart.


----------

